# Pro Biotics question



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

So i'm going to start biz and del on a probiotic.
Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes Probiotics Dog Cat Supplement

how long before you see anything noticeable? or will i?
they both poop and pee well, i just want to make sure everything on the inside is in good working order.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I started using a probiotic/enzyme 4 mos ago and I'd say it took about 2-3 weeks for a noticeable difference. The difference I see is a much improved appetite, picture perfect and very regular poops- same times each day. The one I use is in a gel form so I put it on a treat about 10 mins before the meal.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Your product has the standard digestive enzymes.

Your product only has to probiotics . 

I have something which has 11 probiotics in the formula .


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

congratulations?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Bismarck said:


> congratulations?


Carmen... correct me if I'm wrong, but I think she's saying there are better products out there. She has some available for purchase if you want to PM her.

And what's the reason for the enzymes and probios?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that is exactly what I am saying , thank you Lucy Dog .

the topic headline is probiotics. The question is regarding the effectiveness of probiotics . The link reveals that the product being used is weak in probiotics -- only 2 strains when there is a virtual ecosystem of probiotics with different "jobs" and lives , some permanent some transient (needing to be replaced) . 

Probiotics need partners , and those are the prebiotics . 

So for anyone reading this topic , as there are SO many dogs , pups , with diarrhea , they should know , there are other options , other products .
The enzymes are more or less what you would get with Pro-Zyme plus adding bromelain , another enzyme which has protease - protein digesting ability.

If you buy a probiotic product , whether as a straight probiotic or as a blend , you should be looking for as wide a spectrum bacterial strain that you can find . The gut flora is a virtual living ecological system . Prebiotics feed this flora .

Yes I do have a comprehensive , multi action , product available . Proud of it. Gratified by the number of dogs that have benefited.

May issue of DOGS NATURALLY May 2012 Highlights - Digital Edition will feature products in their "I Need That!" section, personally selected and recommended by editor / publisher .

Highly recommend the magazine for so many quality articles . 

I can recommend any number of books dealing with digestion, problems, probiotics etc - from Brenda Watson's Gut Solution , to Digestive Wellness , to Probiotic Rescue , Enzymes What the Experts Know, to Phytozyme Cure to my latest addition -- quick and good "Good Gut Bugs" Kathryn Marsden.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

aaah.... ok thanks tons!!!

i'll check it out.
i had zero idea about all that info. both my dog and foster poop normally, i give my dog yogurt to aid his digestion, was just looking into other things to help.

thanks again


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

uh... i checked out the magazine, it said page 48 was the "i need that" section.
uh... it only goes to pg. 43???


----------

